# Need manual for Tecumseh 143985012



## Special Ed (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a firewood splitter with a Tecumseh 143985012 engine, and I need a manual and a couple of small parts. I found the manual the Sears parts site, but it won't let me buy it. It also won't display the parts list. 

Can someone possibly point me to a site that'll help?

thx . . . ed


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*Lev100-345011b*

Sears site works for me, but since you are having problems the number listed above is the Tecumseh model number for your engine.

You can look up parts here:
http://www.partstree.net/parts.asp

And you can download a service manual here:
http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------



## Special Ed (Mar 15, 2008)

Ah. Thanks. That site works fine, and I've got the manual downloaded. I can't say why the Sears site wouldn't work for me, but it didn't display pictures, etc.


----------

